# "The Compass" - new slingshot design



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

After (ahem) a failure regarding my attempt to make a compound slingcat, I decided to make a very conventional, yet unusual slingshot today.

This model is essentially a flatband "dankung" on steroids. The most pleasing element is that 8 of the 10 angles in this slingshot are 90 degrees! This is a welded wireframe, not a bent one. Don't ask me how many hours I spend filing down the welds.

The steel is 12 mm (almost 1/2") stainless. This is pretty much an unbreakable slingshot.

The way you shoot it is to hold the left grip side with the pinkie, the ring and middle finger, and you hold the rest with the index finger and thumb "hammer grip" style. This is a totally firm grip, very ergonomical.

The slight "V" shape of the fork enables a very low profile as there is no horizontal "bar" that you have to add to the fork height.

It is a big, powerful slingshot (18 cm high, 14 cm wide, 520 gramms heavy), I put on two layers of Thera Gold, 3,5cm x 2,5cm x18cm, essentially 20% more draw weight than the "hunterbands" Fish uses.

I am very pleased with this new slingshot!



















Regards

Jörg


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Now that is what I call a Slingshot!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That is a great tip arrangement. I have use it several times and it shoots great. Nice design Joergs! Tex


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

This one and your most beautifull I have to say are my favorite ones but this one I just might have to copy off of if you don't mind. I like making mock copy's and just love your slingshots.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The slingshot appears in my new video, here:






Enjoy!

Jörg


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

JoergS said:


> The slingshot appears in my new video, here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=L28hnM5yyx8
> 
> ...


I love the slingshot, but just watched the video, and oh my god, you like to push things with that bone crusher, it would take a rabbits head off and skin it at the same time, ha ha jeff


----------

